# BLOG for Success with me PLEASE!



## Tabitha (May 18, 2010)

OK, I have been  doing some reading and I have 14 steps to make my blog a success.

Who wants to blog for success with me? I need some people to do this with me. I have broken it down into bite size bits. We can do 1 or 2 steps per week.

Who is game?


----------



## Deda (May 18, 2010)

me


----------



## agriffin (May 18, 2010)

What's your blog?


----------



## Hazel (May 18, 2010)

Is it about soap and lotion making? I'd like to hear more.


----------



## Manchy (May 19, 2010)

my blog is in croatian, but i'd like to join this game!


----------



## southernheartsoaps (May 19, 2010)

Sure, count me in!


----------



## Tabitha (May 19, 2010)

My blog is nothing special. It is just intended to direct traffic to my handmade goods, bath, body, beaty, and other crafts. I don't post tutorials, recipes, etc.


----------



## Tabitha (May 19, 2010)

Step 1: Submit your blog to various blog directories.

This should help drive traffic to your blog and you will be using these directories again in a couple of the later steps.

I submitted here: www.BlogCatalog.com yesterday.

It took 14 minutes, it should have only taken about 3 but I had a hard time writing a  description of my blog. I wanted to include as many 'key' words as I could.

Does anyone know of any other good blog directories?


----------



## southernheartsoaps (May 19, 2010)

Did it... submitted my blog! http://pams-soap-kitchen.blogspot.com/ here we go!!!!!


----------



## southernheartsoaps (May 19, 2010)

Also... just stumbled across this blog directory... directory (LOL!) 
http://www.searchenginejournal.com/20-e ... g-to/5998/


----------



## Lynnz (May 19, 2010)

Just submitted mine


----------



## madpiano (May 19, 2010)

I am following this thread with interest, although I can't take part right now as I don't have enough time to blog - might do the steps later this year


----------



## southernheartsoaps (May 19, 2010)

Checked out the directory directory I listed earlier... so far I've tried 3 of them, and they've all been paid sites... Oh well, live and learn, Huh? Sorry guys!


----------



## Tabitha (May 20, 2010)

I looke at quite a few & found them to be pay sites.

The one I posted was suggested to me by an advertising agent.


----------



## agriffin (May 20, 2010)

southernheartsoaps said:
			
		

> Sure, count me in!



I love your blog!  You have some great information (like the beer soap) and your writing is wonderful!  I'm glad you posted here so I could see it.


----------



## southernheartsoaps (May 20, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (May 22, 2010)

> THIS IS NOT A STEP:
> 
> But well worth the read. It is brief.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/storque/how-to/how- ... ess--8391/



Did anyone read this? It was very good. It said there were 2 main types of social marketing, broadcast and engagement.

Broadcast marketing is when you just holler "I made peach soap today", "I am making vanilla soap today", "Who wants to buy my sandalwood soap?"

With a million soap makers, your buyers need to be engaged. Think about it.... they think your item is cool which means they think you are cool. They want to be your friend. ALWAYS reply to emails and to comments they leave for you at twitter, facebook, your blog, etc. Engage them with 'other' stuff.

Going back to my example, if you make stretch mark and diaper creams.... maybe once a week you post a wonderful baby accessory you found on sale. Maybe you introduce a unique baby or mom oriented etsy shop. Talk to your customers like they are friends. Ask them questions so they become involved. 

"Check out www.blog.com, I just spotted the most adorable, knee length gardening bloomers for toddlers today. Do you think they would make a pair in my size?."

Read the article if you haven't. It was very eye openeing.


----------



## Tabitha (May 26, 2010)

Step 2:Comment on other blogs in your niche market & leave your URL behind 

This might be a little tricky to do w/o sounding spammy. Find other blogs in your niche market and "make friends'. Leave supportive comments that are not cheesy or spammy & leave your link behind. Not only will that person see your comment, but so will some of their readers.

I don't think I would do this at other soap blogs.... though you could. Let's say your niche market is new moms and that you specialise in baby items or new mom items like stretch mark butter. Find blogs about child birth or about cloth diapers, etc and leave your comments there. I do not think I would be as bold as to say 

"Love the cloth diapers, I sell stretchmark cream at www.blog.com"

I think I would write something like

"Cloth diapers are the best. I love the ones you made with the little pink hearts on them. It reminds me of when my daughter was brand new. 

Best wishes.- Tabitha
www.blog.com (creams for mom and baby too)

While you are leaving your comment at this site check out who follows this blogger,  maybe they would like to follow you as well if you are truely in the same niche market it would only make sense if the follower likes them, the follower would like you. Check some of them out & see if they have blogs and possibly leave comments on their blogs as well. Everyone wants comments on their blogs and more followers.

How many?
How many comments per week should we strive for? We should each set a goal. 5 comments 2x a week?  More? This is a step that should be done every week. 

You can randomly search for blogs to post at or use the blog cataloge from step 1 to find blogs.


----------



## Manchy (Jun 8, 2010)

i opened new bookmark folder called "blogs for commenting". like this i can come one or two times a week, open them all up, and see if there's something new. it's much easier than searching for blogs every time. also, i think it's important to build a kind of a relationship with other bloggers, otherwise your one time comment could be considered a spam.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 9, 2010)

good point.


----------



## Manchy (Jun 22, 2010)

step 3, pretty please?


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm also really interested in the rest of the steps. I realize the thread was started back in May, so I hope I'm not too late to generate interest!  :roll: I've never been an active blogger, though I've enjoyed following many of the soaper's blogs as part of my soapmaking research process. Have been screwing up my courage to start one, and being one of those people who are process oriented, I think it would be motivating for me to be following steps while blogging that would ultimately increase traffic to it. So... more steps please!   :wink:


----------



## krissy (Jan 10, 2011)

i am interested in the rest of the steps too.


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm interested in the steps as well, my blog is no big deal but I'd like to figure out how to make it cool


----------



## cwarren (Jan 10, 2011)

I too just set up my blog yesterday


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 19, 2011)

bump so Tabitha can see us!


----------



## scouter139 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey guys...can I make a suggestion? I don't have a blog but I love it when you guys put your website or store or blog link below your posts.  I would imagine that the amount of traffic on this site alone would be a boost to your blogs or websites.  

Wish everyone who had sites would post the links so I can visit them and if I like visiting them, I'm guessing others do too.


----------

